# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Argyle bluegrass

## Hallmark498

Will they have a jam tent? It seems the weather might be a bit better this year.

----------


## Stanley Cox

Hey Hall, I am trying to find out if SWBC gets the tent this year. I know there is designated jamming rooms inside. Everyone come anyway and we will find a place to jam. looking forward to seeing you. Bring David and Brenda too.

Stanley

----------


## The Old Sarge

I'm really looking forward to next weekend. Although we are only a little more than an hour away we are staying in a motel on Friday night. Won't be jamming any, since my playing is worse than bad, but I expect to enjoy every part of the festival.

----------


## Stanley Cox

Hey Sarge, Jump in with both feet, you haven't heard me on mandolin so let's pick.

Stanley

----------


## Tom Mullen

I might make it down there...a few hours of a drive, and want to see my friends and former bandmates David Parmely and Ron Spears.
Tom in Tulsa

----------


## Stanley Cox

Tom, come on down. I used to make the Tulsa Bluegrass & Chili Cook Off in the early '90s. I can't seem to get my act together for Claremore. (wife's Work) How do you know David & Ron?
hope you can make it,
Stanley

----------


## The Old Sarge

> Tom, come on down. I used to make the Tulsa Bluegrass & Chili Cook Off in the early '90s. I can't seem to get my act together for Claremore. (wife's Work) How do you know David & Ron?
> hope you can make it,
> Stanley #


I had a great time at Claremore this year.....nearly drown but it was still a good time. Sorry Skaggs got rained out just when the Whites were about to join him. Really liked Newfound Road and some of the other groups.

----------


## Hallmark498

> Hey Hall, I am trying to find out if SWBC gets the tent this year. I know there is designated jamming rooms inside. Everyone come anyway and we will find a place to jam. looking forward to seeing you. Bring David and Brenda too.
> 
> Stanley #


David & Brenda will be there.

Look us up, we might be having some pretty serious BG jamming/possible group.

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

I shall be there. Never been but it Has a pretty good lineup and looks to be fun. I will be looking for jams. I'll be the guy walking around with a banjer player and a bass player. I will wear my band for butch band as the high sign. (say that 10 times fast.)

----------


## Tom Mullen

> Tom, come on down. How do you know David & Ron?
> hope you can make it,
> Stanley


I was in the early Bluegrass Cardinals back in So Calif. As a teenager, I was in a band with Randy Graham, then I met Don Parmley. Randy, Don and I would play occasionally and David sing with us. I played mandolin with the Cardinals when they officialy formed in 1974and did a few dates with them. 

I then moved up to Salt Lake City and met up with Ron Spears in 1976. He and I played together off and on for years, then we formed Within Tradition in 1995. #

It was great seeing Ron and David together when they came thru here last October.

----------


## David Newton

Wow, I just looked at the poster of the festival, http://www.sabinebluegrass.com/events/ArgyleTx.html all my favorite groups are going to be there. I wish I could make it, Argyle is about 6 hours for me.

----------


## PineTar

I've got two reserved seats that I'm not going to be able to use if anyone is looking for tickets. They're reserved (sec.F row 8). The reserved seats have been sold out for awhile. I live in the Tulsa area but I'll be in Plano tomorrow afternoon if anyone in N. Texas is interested.

----------


## GVD

> PineTar Posted
> 
> I've got two reserved seats that I'm not going to be able to use if anyone is looking for tickets. #They're reserved (sec.F row 8). #The reserved seats have been sold out for awhile. #I live in the Tulsa area but I'll be in Plano tomorrow afternoon if anyone in N. Texas is interested.


If you'll PM me I'll take them off your hands.

GVD

----------


## rekx

So...who is pumped about the festival tomorrow??!! I know I am!! 

I should be arriving around 12pm tomorrow and I will be helping to man the SWBC table...so stop by and say hello and let's pick.

----------


## The Old Sarge

> So...who is pumped about the festival tomorrow??!! I know I am!! #
> 
> I should be arriving around 12pm tomorrow and I will be helping to man the SWBC table...so stop by and say hello and let's pick.


Hope the weather improves. We are staying in Roanoke and expect to get there around 2pm to check in, eat in Argyle about 3pm and then get out to the church around 4:30 or 5 to see what is going on. Rekx, I'll come by and say howdy. I'll be the ugly bald headed guy.

----------


## Hallmark498

I'm pumped! Could be nasty in the morning.

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Its snowing there or it was anyway. I'll be driving up sometime on the am side of friday night Saturday morning.

----------


## Doug Edwards

Well I'm bummed. Planned to go but someone booked for the Venus Opry Saturday night and scheduled a practice Friday night. Not quite the same.

----------


## The Old Sarge

My wife, the one who watches the tube, says that the snow should be gone by noon tomorrow so no worries about getting to Argyle.  Too bad you have to miss it, Doug. I'm sure it will be a fun time.

----------


## Stanley Cox

Well i guess I had better get there earlier than planned if I want to get a good parking spot.
Doug, I think I would have a serious talk with the booking agent.   
Will see the rest of you tomorrow.
Lets pick
Stanley

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Well so much for me getting to go to argyle. This morning on the way to school I got throughly plowed and wound up in the hospital. Now what better way to recover than come to the cafe on my phone. My car didn't fair so well tho.

----------


## Stanley Cox

Daniel, heres to a speedy recovery maybe next year.
Tom, I guess we missed you too. Spoke to David and Ron and they wished you couldhave made it. Good festival.

Stanley

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Thanks man. I feel like someone out me in drier on spin cycle and then beat the tar out of me with a bat. But I was blessed to have as little happen to me that did. Maybe getting knocked out was a blessing in disguise so that my body wouldn't tense up. Isn't that why they say drunk drivers always fair so well because they have no reflex to what's happening?

----------

